# Swift Customer Satisfaction of the Year Award.



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

If Swift had an award for their dealers for customer satisfaction.

Who would you vote for?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats not fair, I only know one.....





JMC


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good question. Ditto Bandaid however.

I get the firm impression you'd NOT vote for Brownhills ? 

G


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dunno If I'd vote for or against Brownhills, personnally I have no experience of the company, mind, if half of what you read.....etc.....


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Just an honest attempt to see if things could change.

Perhaps if a list of dealers and a poll, just to see how the land lies.

Everyone vote for one dealer on the list and see what happens.

To be fair the list would have to contain every Swift dealer in the UK if it was a UK award.

Could be the Swift Motorhome Facts Award for Customer Satisfaction.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Dunno If I'd vote for or against Brownhills, personnally I have no experience of the company, mind, if half of what you read.....etc.....


I meant S-I-O - see his experience with Brownhills, battery and solar panel fitters in another thread.

G


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

That would depend on the outcome.

Everything is in the hands of the dealers when it comes to Customer Satisfaction.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry -pardon



gob shut from here. :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Surely the question must be:
Who would they vote for?


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't speak for Swift but Land Rover have exactly this type of award & the dealer gets some sort of financial incentive as well. I'm impressed every time I go in (the service is excellent) & they post the scores.
There is also an independant scheme for double glazing companies - but companies have to sign up for it - after that consumers can ring up & get the companies 'score' on a whole host of issues - service, honesty, etc.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dealers*

Hi

As a non customer, then I think Salop Leisure in Shrewsbury must be worthy of a vote.

R


----------

